# switchback xt tune chart



## duda (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes the only thing that changes is the cam. The ata is 31" and bh is 7.5. Ata is measured on the right hand side of a right hand bow (left for left). I like to set the ata on the left side on the bow at 31 1/16 inch to setup the idler lean. I forget who told me to do this but I found it to be perfect. The brace height is approximate, if the ata is correct and bh isn't don't worry. I found it easier to set the ata then fix cam timing. Also when setting the cam timing, set it a little under rotated and after 5 shots the string should settle and will correct itself. Here is a link for cam timing.
http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=40837
If you have anymore questions just ask.


----------



## vectrixxl (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank You


----------

